# Hyper 212 Fit an AM3/+ Socket??



## pcktwtch

Hi , i have a a hyper 212 (*Not Plus*) and i was planning on getting and AM3/+ Cpu/Motherboard and i want to know wether it will fit alright.


----------



## claptonman

This one, right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064

If it fits an AM3 board, it fits an AM3+ board.


----------

